# Lohnt Aufrüstung? (Grafikkarte)



## dadom110 (18. November 2005)

Hey,

bin mit meinem Rechner bisher bei jedem Spiel gut zurecht gekommen, bei "Fear" sieht es da nun zB. etwas "düsterer" aus, da ich denke das mein System soweit eigentlich noch gut ist, denke ich über den austausch der Gafikkarte nach. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mal der sich auskennt was dazu sagt, ob da ne neue Grafikkarte noch VIEL reissen könnte, und wenn ja, ein paar Vorschläge machen, die nicht ganz den Preisramen von 200e sprengen.

System:
Prozessor P4 x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2524 Mhz
RAM: 1024MB
Audio: Name Creative SB Live! Series (WDM)
Grafik:Name RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700

mh joar, das sollte denke ich reichen um mein System ab zu schätzen. Geht mir jetzt nicht darum welche die beste Grafikkarte ist (mir wurde z.B zu einer 6600GT geraten), ist erst einmal nur eine vorweck überlegung,  ob da deine neue Grafikkarte Leistungsmäßig noch VIEL reissen kann, oder ich mir die paar FPS auch schenken kann

Viele Grüße 
Dom

PS: Hab mal nen aktuellen 3DMark03 - Benchmark angehängt, falls das jemandem hilft


----------



## zioProduct (18. November 2005)

Abgesehen davon, das ich fast 3*mal so viel Punkte habe wie du   würd ich mich nicht nur auf ne Graka konzentrieren. Wenn schonn, denn schon, also gleich auf PCI-E umsteigen, mit allem was du hast, was dir deine Investition für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ohne Probleme belohnen wird. Ich meine, schön und gut, wenn du ne neue Top-Mittelklasse Graka in nen lausigen 25ghz einbaust, bekommste dadurch nen FPS schub, aber was nützt dir ne graka, die nicht mal ausgelastet werden kann? Dann zahlst du nen geilen Preis, für ne geile Graka, kannst aber nur 2/3 von dieser Nutzen? Ich rate grundsätzlich von einzelnen Graka-Kaufs ab, auser der Rechner ist noch auf nem Stand, in dem er mithalten kann, aber sry, 2.5 ist nun echt langsam unterste grenze, wenn du bei nem 3.2 wärst, dann wär nen Grakatausch ok, aber so? Geldverschwendung,
nur meine kleine Meinung

mfg
ziop

PS: HIS RADEON x800xl oder sogar xt, falls es die überhaupt noch für AGP gibt. ABer die XT ist nicht mehr in deiner Preisklasse, ok XL ist auch drüber, aber dafür hast du was gescheites, das deinen Rechner bestimmt überlebt, d.h wenn du deinen Rechner wegschmeisst, liegt die Graka, immer noch glänzend auf deinem Tisch, und wartet auf den neuen Rechner, der sie ein wenig mehr fordert


----------



## Alexander12 (18. November 2005)

Hi.

Ich rate folegndes: Spar halt noch ein bisschen länger und kauf dir nen Komplett-Pc.

Denn wenn du ne PCI-E Graka kaufst, dann brauchst nen neues Mainboard. Dann ist nach einiger Zeit der Prozessor zu langsam, kann nicht mehr mithalten -> Prozessorkauf steht an. Das geht dann immer so weiter weißt..

Und außerdem hast auf nen Komplett-Pc mind. 2 Jahre Garantie...   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (18. November 2005)

Mann kauft keinen PC, sondern Komponenten :-( 
Und nächstes mal darfst du mich auch Zitieren, geht bestimmt schneller, als alles selber nochmal zu schreiben *fg*


----------



## Alexander12 (18. November 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Hast zwar Recht, aber das gleiche geschrieben hast nicht.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (22. November 2005)

Wenn Du nicht gleich Dein ganzes System umrüsten willst kann ich Dir nur 
eine ATI9800XT empfehlen für AGP die dürfte mitlerweile nicht mehr so teuer sein und reicht für Fear aus. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die X800Pro oder XT aber das musst Du wissen.

Ansonsten:

GraKa Vergleich


----------



## zioProduct (22. November 2005)

Naja, also bevor du die x800xt empfiehlst solltest du vieleicht zeurst die xl empfehlen, denn die xt überschreitet die Grenzen seines Rechners ganz klar, ich tipp das die xl schon zu stark ist, aber noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.

Was halt immer noch zu den Top billig Grakas (AGP) gehört ist die ati radeon 9800 xt pro 128mb, welche bei mir zuhause liegt  Die ist immer noch Top, für ihre Preis/Leistung. Und die ist auch relativ Optimal für dein System...


----------



## Alexander12 (27. November 2005)

Hi.

Die 6600 GT von nVidia ist gut, hat mich 179€ gekostet, also nicht unbezahlbar, und die Spiele laufen auf hoch..


MfG Alexander12


----------

